# Weird feelings about husband's facebook.



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

When I logged in his facebook, I found things look too perfect. All the in- box messages were sent from family members. All the sent messages were deleted. There's my name listed as his wife and our family photos. Everything looks perfect and he's given me his facebook passwards from day 1 he joined facebook.
Last night I woke up from sleep to grap some tissue because of running nose, I accidentally saw he's typing something at the computer. When he saw me, he quickly closed down the windows he engaged with and pretended he's reading news online. So I can only see the news windows.
It happened a couple of times that he looked panic and closed windows right away.
I confronted him, but he said he's using facebook, which he knows it has nothing that looks wrong... But,
Why he looked panic? Why he switched to news windows? Why he stopped typing when he saw me coming close?
Is he having an EA kind of thing?


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

It sounds very fishy to me. Why would he close it if he were doing something innocent. He wouldn't have. Something is going on in my opinion.


----------



## less_disgruntled (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe he's posting here about how he wonders if tranny porn will ruin his marriage.

Sorry. Seriously what you've got is 100% circumstantial, you need more to go on than that. "Trust but verify".


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Something was going on. Just now I confronted him again. He said he saw his good friend (who is also married) clicked "like" on a photo of a woman's ass. He was curious about the photo, which is a woman's ass, so he enlarged to see whose ass is this out of curiosity, maybe his wife's ass... At that very moment I suddenly showed up and came near while there's a big ass on the screen. He worried I would suspect him and question him about that ass, so he quickly close the windows but he didn't explain why he was typing something at that moment but then stopped when he saw me.
Anyway, I think he has told me parts of truth. I will confront him tonight when he comes home from work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I know guys always like to show this kind of female photos or topics to each other for fun, which I think dumb but no harms. However, he no needs to be so fishy and looks so panic if there's nothing else except the photo of ass that his friend clicked "like".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Still sounds fishy. Sorry. Like you said, why would he be typing.


----------



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

He's still WAY smarter than my husband! We had some of that "chat box" thing show up and my husband was completely panicked. Several months later, after I INSISTED he get into his account and let me see it, ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE! You have NO idea what all I found. As bad as it could possibly get and THEN some! At least you can see for the most part things look pretty good. He "could be" erasing incriminating things, but I just don't have any idea on that. The fact that he is your FB friend and lets you see his account is a very good sign


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I agree, trust but verify.

My husband thought he was pretty sneaky at one time erasing his history.

Guess he forgot that I run an IT network - I was able to locate exactly what he thought was gone.

Sometimes they just don't give us enough credit and truly think we're stupid - and that's what is most insulting to me.

If he only knew...HA


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Personally, I don't have anything on my Facebook that my wife can't see (or for that matter my sons too). I have both male and female friends there. My family including cousins and siblings can see my Facebook activity. 

You could ask who some of his "friends" are. Some of my "friends" are people who have a passion for some of my hobbies (archery, hunting, fishing). I don't know them well. But, we share interests in the same hobbies.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Install keylogger


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Im not really sure here. If he confessed what it was, that sounds probable, my first thought was that he was looking at porn..Ive walked in on that and had the same reaction to which I laughed. 

I ran into a problem with hubs and fb with him flirting with other girls and what not on there thinking I wouldn't see it OR just not caring, and then again recently with his family and my family having all out war on my page.

Ultimately you won't know unless you install a key logger, and I never had the heart to do that. The idea made me feel like one of those jealous rampage types..and I never wanted to be that person.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

keylogger is a great suggestion.

I'm wondering WHAT IF after I install the keylogger, I catch some more dumb topics he has discussed with his FB frineds...

I wouldn't feel comfortable to confront him about those men's topics. 

A married man must know where the limits and boundaries are when he's paying attention to something dumb on the internet. 

It's silly if he requires his wife to suspect, spy and supervise him all the time.

I would rather spend my time to discuss with Americans about who will be the next American Idol.

I have told him my boundaries: Do whatever he wants on FB without letting stupid thing violate my trust and the happiness of the family.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm quick to shut the windows when my husband comes around just from being HERE. I'm not comfortable with him seeing me discussing oral sex, porn and other personal issues. So I'm typing away and if he walks in I quickly shut it all down. 

I'm NOT having an EA I'm just being private. I wouldn't confront him about it. Unless you have further proof...let it go right now and I certainly would not keylogger either. I bet he's not doing anything that other men aren't doing either. Don't become that crazy wife. I'd have a hard time forgiving my dh if he were to do that to me. Right now I know he trusts me and I'm free to read/type whatever I want without fear of my privacy being violated.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like porn, not cheating. Although some women would consider that infidelous, so it's open to interpretation on the "badness" scale. Why don't you look at your internet's "history" and see all the websites he's been to?


----------



## slappy (Feb 10, 2010)

My husband is also on FB. I sent him a friend request over 1 month ago and he has not responded. When i asked him about it he said, I never go on facebook so there is no point. Yet, I know he has been on it. I do not now his password so can't check it out myself. He also has one email account that he knows I am aware of and one that he does not know that I know about. Again, I don't know the password for that either. I am so confused, I don't know what to do. He uses his laptop all the time, which again is password protected. All the secrecy is driving me insane but sometimes I feel that I am being too controlling by wanting to know everything. Ugh, Marriage is not easy!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sometimes when there is smoke... there is NO fire. My wife knows i view porn, but i still shut it down if she approaches, out of respect. I don't want her to see me viewing some woman's enormous ass on my monitor. You gotta be careful when you "confront" a person, it could lead to deep resentment if they are indeed innocent. NExt thing you know, they will be up to no good, because of your actions. Install the keylogger, that way you'll know for sure.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

friendly said:


> I know guys always like to show this kind of female photos or topics to each other for fun, which I think dumb but no harms. However, he no needs to be so fishy and looks so panic if there's nothing else except the photo of ass that his friend clicked "like".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, guys don't "always like to show this kind of female photos or topics to each other for fun." I don't and I haven't. It's not a "guy thing."


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

slappy said:


> My husband is also on FB. I sent him a friend request over 1 month ago and he has not responded. When i asked him about it he said, I never go on facebook so there is no point. Yet, I know he has been on it. I do not now his password so can't check it out myself. He also has one email account that he knows I am aware of and one that he does not know that I know about. Again, I don't know the password for that either. I am so confused, I don't know what to do. He uses his laptop all the time, which again is password protected. All the secrecy is driving me insane but sometimes I feel that I am being too controlling by wanting to know everything. Ugh, Marriage is not easy!


It would drive me crazy also.

Transparency is the key. When they take that much effort to "protect" everything - then something is usually going on.

It was in my house.

Men - they think us women are stupid, don't they?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> Sometimes when there is smoke... there is NO fire. My wife knows i view porn, but i still shut it down if she approaches, out of respect. I don't want her to see me viewing some woman's enormous ass on my monitor. You gotta be careful when you "confront" a person, it could lead to deep resentment if they are indeed innocent. NExt thing you know, they will be up to no good, because of your actions. Install the keylogger, that way you'll know for sure.


I find it funny that you use porn and the word respect in the same paragraph.

So what if an enormous ass is on the screen. You said she knows you view porn, so why shut it down - please - it has nothing to do with respect IMO.


----------

